# M-14 - Hakla - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway



## ghazi52

*M-14 Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway.....
PUNJAB/KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA

*
Length:.................... *280 km*
Cost:........................ 1.5 Billions $
Duration................ *2 years *


*Project description *

The new motorway will consist of 11 interchanges, 74 culverts, and 3 major bridges .It will have reserved right of ways flanking either side of the motorway in order to allow for widening of the road to a 6-lane motorway in the future.

Total costs for the project are expected to be $1.05 billion,with 90% of the project's cost to be funded by the Government of china.
The Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan road will be completed by* June 2018.*


The four-lane expressway orMotorway is part of western route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor and will be completed in two years.

The project which includes construction of several bridges and interchanges will link the undeveloped areas of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa with the CPEC road network.


Motorway Map



[/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 30/10/2017*

*Near Pindigheb*






















*13/11/2017..... Package 4 near Pindigheb.*

Working day & night..








Asphalt 2nd layer and stone pitching work is underway by ZKB/LIMAK JV.



















*CPEC Western Route:284 Km D.I.Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway*

Under Construction. Quetta Islamabad travelling time reduced to only 8 hours after completion of CPEC Route.

FWO is working CPEC Package 3 near Mianwali




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*60% Work Complete On Western Route.*

NLC completes 60 % work on CPEC Western Route *D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*.
The 55 KM 4 Lane Expressway from Yarik to Rehmani Khel is scheduled to be completed by 30th August 2018 at the cost of Rs13.25 billion. NLC completed almost 100% of Earthwork .NLC has so far been able to complete 44 kilometer improved sub grade, 33 kilometer sub base, 19 kilometer asphalt..NHA was awarded the Package 1 of Construction of Motorway Bharma Bahatar–DI Khan as part of CPEC Western Route to NLC from 1st September 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Yarik Interchange D.I Khan U/C*




















*M-14 under construction Package 4 near Indus river PaiKhel Mianwali.*
















*12/12/2017.*

Soan River bridge U/C package 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*31/12/2017.*

Near DI Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:*
Under Construction Junction of Motorways D I Khan Islamabad Motorway *M-14* and Peshawar Islamabad Motorway M-1 near Fateh Jang Qutbal* 
*



















*Work Near Lakki Marwat Area *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Indus Bridge:* Indus River Bridge construction at CPEC Western Route 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 .Bridge is under construction between Mianwali and Essa khel .It will reduced travelling time from 2 hours to 15 minutes 































FWO is lying asphalt work on Section 3 Mianwali .It will be operational for traffic in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kabira

Excellent progress, thanks @ghazi52

Looks like construction of motorway require much more work then highway. This is why I believe M-9 Hydrabad-Karachi motorway will not be at par with motorways/expressway build from ground up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway under construction near Pai khel Mianwali.It will reduced travelling time between Quetta & Islamabad.This section will be open for traffic in 2018.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*D I Khan Islamabad Motorway under construction . *Interchanges name & Location of 3 Service Areas. Schedule date for completion 5 sections Aug 2018-May 2019.It will be directly link with Attock,Mianwali, Bhakkar , Lakki Marwat , Karak & Dera Ismail Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 2/5/2018.*

Package 5 from Hakla to Pindi Gheb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hakla-Di Khan Motorway: Project to be completed by year-end *

ISLAMABAD: The under-construction Hakla-DI Khan Motorway project will be completed by the end of this year, which will reduce travel time and boost economic activities in less developed areas of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. The four-lane 285-kilometre north-south motorway is being developed as part of western alignment of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), an official of the National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Tuesday.

The motorway continues to advance before terminating near the town of Yarrik, north of DI Khan city. For ensuring timely completion, the Hakla-DI Khan Motorway has been divided into five phases including Yarik-Rehmani Khail section, Rehmani Khail-Kot Belian section, Kot Belian-Tarap section, Tarap-Pindi Gheb section and Pindi Gheb-Hakla Interchange section.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway.. M-14*
Updates 11/6/2018.

Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian (Package-2B).


----------



## ghazi52

D.I Khan Islamabad Motorway Section 2B Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian Dist Mianwali. It will be completed in Dec 2018..


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 5/7/2018.*

*Package 2A.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Package 2A.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian (Package-2B).*


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dera Ismail Khan (Yarik) Hakla (Islamabad) Motorway pictures are of near D.I.Khan


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 11/08/2018.*

*Section-2A.*


----------



## ghazi52

Dera Ismail Khan - Hakla Motorway Under Construction 
Pictures of Pindi Gheb Interchange and Kalabagh *Interchange* under construction..







..


----------



## ghazi52

*5/9/18.*

*Near Kot Balian (PaiKhel Mianwali) interchange.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Package 1.*


----------



## ghazi52

red box highlights the Tarnol Interchange meanwhile oval shape showing this motorway junction on N85.
Why the authorities didnt thought about starting this motorway from that oval highlighted area instead of putting extar 7 - 8 KM road till M1 creating another Interchange just near Tarnol with the distance of just over 3 KM


----------



## ghazi52

*285 KM D.I.Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway construction work started again after 6 month break at Indus River Bridge Between Mianwali and Esakhel. Completion Date Dec 2019

Photo Credit:Hamza Corporation*


----------



## ghazi52

*285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway under construction near Mianwali ,Section 3 will be completed in Dec 2019*
Photo Credit: Munib Khan Niazi


----------



## ghazi52

Daud Khel Interchange Mianwali under construction at 285 Km D.I Khan - Islamabad Motorway


----------



## ghazi52

*Near Duad Khel Mianwali.*


----------



## ghazi52

285 Km D I Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway under construction. Mianwali CPEC interchange Kot Balian (Paikhel)

Possible completion in December 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

D I Khan Islamabad Motorway under construction New Jersey Barrier near Daud Khel Mianwali.It will be completed in Dec 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:River Kurram Bridge under construction at 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway Location near Esa Khel Minawali
It will be fully operational in Dec 2019


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:SKB Laying of asphalt Base course 45+880 at 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway Package 2A Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian Mianwali and Kundal Interchange.It will be completed in Dec 2019.
Photo Credit:Eng Ibrar & Faisal Imran


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway Kurram River Bridge near Chashma Barrage
Photo Credit:Engr Haroon


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway under Construction . Travelling time will be reduced 6 hours to 2 hours 30 mints.
Photo Credit:Faisal Imran AME SKB JV


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:285 Km D I Khan Motorway under construction Package 2 Rehmani Kheli to Kotbalian Mianwali at Kurram River 
FAISAL IMRAN AME Skb JV KNK


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of 4 lane bridge 1.25 km Indus bridge with 14 km access road at Indus river connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with D I Khan.It will link across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .CPEC Western Route Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road.It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .D I Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.

Photo Credit:Muhammad Saleem & Sajid GRC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

285 Km DIKhan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway under construction near River Indus *Moch Kacha,* Mianwali.It will be completed in Dec 2019.


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:New Jersey Barrier (Crash Bearer) at 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway Package 2A.It will be completed in Dec 2019.
Photo Credit:Faisal Imran


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:Beautiful View of D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 near River Khurram bridge.
Asphalt base course 2nd completed 28 + 252. 
Khurram River under construction by SKB .It will be operational for traffic in Dec 2019. Photo Credit:FAISAL IMRAN AME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*50+791.64 End point. 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway Package 2A Kundle Interchange *


----------



## ghazi52

*Lane Marking started near Mochh Mianwali.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

April 7th 2019 update. progress is slower from Islamabad- fatehjang side, but faster fatehjang onwards.


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> April 7th 2019 update. progress is slower from Islamabad- fatehjang side, but faster fatehjang onwards.


which stalite is this one bro i see google earth no update


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

CPEC - China Pakistan Economic Corridor Western Route:

285 Km .. DIKhan Islamabad Motorway M-14 under construction near Indus River Mianwali. Lane Marking and Guard Rail near completion.It will be operational for traffic in Dec 2019.

Photo Credit:Atta Rasool


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Hakla to Pindi Gheb update


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 under construction near Duad Khel Interchange Mianwali.It will be completed in Dec 2019.


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:285 Km D I Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway M-14 lane marking section Yarik-Rehman Khaili by Eastern Highway Company.It will be operational for traffic in Dec 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

285 KM DIKhan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway Launching of Girders at Kurram River
package 2A. Rehmani khel to kot Balian.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lane marking by EHC near DI Khan/Yarik. July 31 2019










_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Last week pictures of under construction bridge on River Soan


----------



## ghazi52

Project director Noor Mustafa has informed that a 54 km long package-I Yarik- Rehmani Khel and 14km long package 2-D near Mianwali of this project are ready for opening..


----------



## waqasmwi

ghazi52 said:


> Project director Noor Mustafa has informed that a 54 km long package-I Yarik- Rehmani Khel and 14km long package 2-D near Mianwali of this project are ready for opening..


Is there is any interchange near Trag naming "Trag Kallur interchange" near Essa Khel??? See pics for location:


----------



## Canuck786

I have gone through Satellite imaging from Planet.com and found these interchanges on M-14:

Hakla
N-80
Dhoke Syedan
Thatti Kalra
Pindigheb (Kharpa)
Tarap
Daud Khel
Kot Bailian
Bhuttanwala
Kundal
Abdul Khel
Yarak

Google Imaging labels additional interchanges at Trag Kullar @ 32.75816, 71.27676 and Chhab @ 33.19117, 71.99216 but there is no sign of their existence in the satellite imaging from google or planet.com.


----------



## Kabira

In near future NHA should build case for DI Khan-Multan motorway. It would connect central Pakistan to motorway from south punjab to south KP. Another route which is planned is Quetta-Multan. But instead Quetta-Rahim Yar Khan is better compromise as it would make it ideal for traffic going towards Karachi as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waqasmwi

Canuck786 said:


> I have gone through Satellite imaging from Planet.com and found these interchanges on M-14:
> 
> Hakla
> N-80
> Dhoke Syedan
> Thatti Kalra
> Pindigheb (Kharpa)
> Tarap
> Daud Khel
> Kot Bailian
> Bhuttanwala
> Kundal
> Abdul Khel
> Yarak
> 
> Google Imaging labels additional interchanges at Trag Kullar @ 32.75816, 71.27676 and Chhab @ 33.19117, 71.99216 but there is no sign of their existence in the satellite imaging from google or planet.com.


Thanks. But Google imagery near Kallur/ trag is very old probably 2016 or 2017. So it's possible that there might be an interchange. Please tell me how to see satellite maps on planet.com.


----------



## Canuck786

waqasmwi said:


> Thanks. But Google imagery near Kallur/ trag is very old probably 2016 or 2017. So it's possible that there might be an interchange. Please tell me how to see satellite maps on planet.com.


You will have to register with them for either a limited free account or a paid account with high-res imagery.

There are no interchanges at those two location as of August 2019 imagery.






Chhab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Kabira said:


> In near future NHA should build case for DI Khan-Multan motorway. It would connect central Pakistan to motorway from south punjab to south KP. Another route which is planned is Quetta-Multan. But instead Quetta-Rahim Yar Khan is better compromise as it would make it ideal for traffic going towards Karachi as well.


NO. It should be from Peshawar to Multan. It will ease whole traffic on N-5 and other motorways and will bring development in south KP.


----------



## Canuck786

@waqasmwi these images are from planet.com august imagery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Sawan bridge on (M-14) motorway from Hakla to Dera Ismail khan.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route:Construction 285 Km D.I.Khan-Islamabad Motorway M-14 to be completed by June 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Terrain is just like spain. It will be unique motorway of PAK


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route.285 km*
D I khan - Islamabad Motorway M -14 Installation of Gantry Sign Board near Abdul Khel Interchange, Yarik to Rehmani Kheil , D I Khan.


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Kurram River bridge Near Isa Khel.
D.i Khan .. Hakla Motorway...... 286 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> *CPEC Western Route.285 km*
> D I khan - Islamabad Motorway M -14 Installation of Gantry Sign Board near Abdul Khel Interchange, Yarik to Rehmani Kheil , D I Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



These green direction boards offer little help and are an outdated way to guide traffic. 
NHA should do something about it.Some suggestions.
-Each exit should have a number associated to it and exits should be identified by numbers as well..A city can have multiple exits in future.
-Distance in a metric form helps.
-Highway numbers on the board helps.
-Direction(north south east west ) helps.
-If there are any detours they should be put..
-Exits to a city should idenitfy if it leads to city center or some other part of the city..
-Construction/Accident updates if any should be pasted on the board or put through digital boards ahead of the spot so drivers change route accordingly in advance and lessen the traffic jam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188858258603286535

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191407157092265984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route:under Construction Kundal Interchange Mianwali at 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway
Photo Credit:Faisal Imran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 285 Km DI Khan (Yarik) to Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway M-14
Pictures of Package one Yarik to Abdul Khel by NLC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tender issued for Intelligent Transportation System (ITS) Installation cameras at 285 Km Islamabad Hakla - D. I. Khan Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River Bridge Under construction near Mianwali for D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Sawan River Bridge package 3 of 285 Km DI Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway

M-14.Completion date Decdmber 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC *Western Route Link:*

NHA working on 4 lanes of Pindigheb-Kohat Highway N-80.It provides link to 285 Km Hakla-D I Khan Motorway, an important part of CPEC at Krapa, near Pindigheb.It would bear the traffic of CPEC and provide fastest efficient and short route for Pindigheb, Jand and Kohat population to Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gantry Signs board Manufactured and Installed at 285 Km DIKhan Islamabad Motorway *M-14.*Travelling time 7 hours will be reduced only 2 hours 30 Mints, from Islamabad Hakla M-1, Fateh Jang, the motorway will extend in a southwestern direction passing the towns of Pindi Gheb, Tarap, Kala Bagh , Daud Khel , Mianwali Isa Khel Chashma Luky Marwat D I Khan Completion date June 2020.

Photo Credit: Eastern Highway company


----------



## ghazi52

Trap Interchange s side ND loop under construction at 285 Km D.I. Khan Islamabad Motorway M14

Photo Credit: Saboor Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

95 percent completed 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 Section one Yarik to Rehmani Kheil by NLC.

Lane Marking , Fence and Signboard board installed.

Package 1................ 95% Completed
Package 2,3,............ 70% Complete Indus bridge missing
Package 4................ 70% Done
Package 5.................. Surface done,
Sawan bridge............. (Completed )
Kurram bridge at Package 2, Not completed.
Indus Bridge:.............. (Incomplete)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-14 section 3 near completion.








It is divided by five sections
Phase 1: Yarik-Rehmanikhel section ( M/s NLC).
Phase 2: Rehmanikhel-Kot Belian section ( M/s SKB-KNK JV)
Phase 3: 55-km Beruli-Tarap section ( M/s FWO)
Phase 4: 62-km Tarap-Pindi Gheb M/s Limak-ZKB JV)
Phase 5: 63-kimPindi Gheb-Hakla Interchange section M/s Limak-ZKB JV)










Photo Credit: Arif Khan Niazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan #Islamabad Motorway M-14 Package one 55 Km Yarik-Rehmani khel section(NLC) completed.
The 55 kilometers long road from #Yarak to #RehmaniKhel is part of #Hakla – D. I. Khan motorway project which is scheduled to be completed by NLC . The project includes 4 underpasses, 2 bridges, 1 interchange and 44 culverts.
Photo Credit:Muhammad Saleem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:Mianwali Motorway Interchange section completed.Indus River Bridge under construction with speedy work.After completion of D i Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
6 hours travelling time will be reduced 2 hours 30 mints.Mianwali Islamabad only one hour 30 mints.
Photo Credit:Tariq Majeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:866 Km Quetta Islamabad Travelling time will be reduced from 18 hours to 9 hours after completion of CPEC Western Route M-14 & N-50
Signboard installation completed till Yarik -Abdulkhel Interchange section of 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 first phase of CPEC


----------



## Chishty4

Today Jand Multan 
4 May 2020 (Page 10)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Kurram River Bridge under construction for 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.Today concrete pouring of Deck Slab of Kurram River Bridge . Section 2A by Skb jv KNK.
Photo Credit:Faisal Imran


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route. Gantry Signboards Manufactured and Installed at 292 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M 14 by Eastern Highway Company

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western route 
One of the finest project, under construction #Hakla - #DIKhan Motorway
PC: Faisa Sheikh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route.The under construction 293 KM Islamabad - D I Khan Motorway M14.Yarik Saggu Motorway link M14 with Zhob N-50 
Location: Near Yarik Toll Plaza
PC: Faisal Sheikh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China Pakistan Economic Corridor *CPEC Western Route projects .*
293 KM Islamabad - D I Khan Motorway *M-14*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: #Indus River Bridge Under construction near #Mianwali at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.Completion April 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Work is back in full swing on Hakla DIKhan Motorway project after a month long lockdown due to COVID 19. Let’s take a short stroll along the beautiful Motorway and see what we have achieved so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imranyounus

travelling from islamabad to pindi gheb. Got little experience of the road. This was second time on this road. First in November 2019'

But I really am so disappointed that its still not complete. At least they should have completed the islamabad to Mianwali section.


----------



## ghazi52

*
4 lanes 1.25 Km KallurKot Indus River Bridge under construction
*
1.25 km 4 lanes bridge with access road at Indus river connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with DIKhan. It will link Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .

*CPEC Western Route 
*
Yarik & Abdulkhel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan #Islamabad Motorway M-14 linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road(N-135).It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .Dera Ismail Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.

Photo Credit:Muhammad Waseem Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:Griders under placed on Indus River Bridge of 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.It will be completed almost till June 2021
Photo Credit: Tariq Mejeed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route:Lane marking started from Rehmani Khel to Kot Belien section 2A of 292 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.It will be completed in june 2021

Photo Credit:Faisal Imran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-14
DIKHAN Hakla Motorway linear plantation of indigenous species (Acacia, Ghaz/Tamarix aphylla..) Tree coming out nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route:292 Km 
D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 Section 01 Yarik to Abdul Khel almost completed

Photo Credit:Arif Khan Niazi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Kurrum River Bridge under construction at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.It will shortest link Islamabad for Mianwali ,Lucky Marwat , D I Khan, Zhob and Quetta Baluchistan. Expected Completion June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Mianwali Interchange Kot Belien completed section 2 of 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 .Completion June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:Near completion 3rd Phase 55 km Mianwali Beruli-Tarap section of 292 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 by FWO.Expected Completion June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 section 2A near completion. Completion June 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Second largest Kurram River Bridge 800 meters near Kundal Section 2A completed. Last Indus River Bridge 0f 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 under construction with full swing .Expected completion June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zowais

Chishty4 said:


> CPEC Western Route: Second largest Kurram River Bridge 800 meters near Kundal Section 2A completed. Last Indus River Bridge 0f 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 under construction with full swing .Expected completion June 2021
> 
> View attachment 696047
> View attachment 696048
> View attachment 696049
> View attachment 696050


Aoa bro. Any idea if its gonna be open by June or another extension in date is possible??
Secondly, any chance they gonna open parts of route which are ready before completion of full route?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

Zowais said:


> Aoa bro. Any idea if its gonna be open by June or another extension in date is possible??
> Secondly, any chance they gonna open parts of route which are ready before completion of full route?


Chances are from June-December 2021.
All sections will open at once.
But till this date there is not a single service area. I don know how they will build that????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

we need more highways for poorer areas of pakistan like south punajb, south KPK..


----------



## ZAMURD

ziaulislam said:


> we need more highways for poorer areas of pakistan like south punajb, south KPK..


South KP will be fully connected in next 2 years with all of Pakistan. by M-14 and Dual indus highway .

Problem is south Punjab is devided into 2 parts by indus. East of indus is much better but west of indus is not so good and I don't see much improvment.


----------



## imranyounus

For development a ring road concept can be more effective. Although it may be more costly but could be more suitable. Say select a larger city and build a ring road around it with a radius around 100 km from main city. Various smaller cities should be developed on the ring road connected to main city with link road.


I think Pakistan should build at least 5 such projects. 2 in Blouchistan. and 1 each in sind and south KPK south Punjab


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: 1.36 Km Indus River Bridge under construction near Mianwali at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.It will be operational for traffic in June 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Beautiful Motorway view of Package 2 near Kurrum River section of D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14. It will be operational for traffic in June 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: Asphalt work at Kurrum River Bridge, D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.It will be completed in June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: 2nd largest Kurrum River Bridge Completed at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad(Hakla) Motorway M-14.Motorway will be completed in June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Islamadad 𝐇𝐚𝐤𝐥𝐚-𝐃𝐈 𝐊𝐡𝐚𝐧 𝐌𝐨𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐰𝐚𝐲 M-14 section (𝐊𝐨𝐭 𝐁𝐚𝐥𝐢𝐚𝐧 - 𝐓𝐚𝐫𝐚𝐩, 𝟓𝟐 𝐊𝐦 𝐏𝐚𝐜𝐤𝐚𝐠𝐞 - 𝟑)
The 292 Km long Motorway is being developed as part of the Western Alignment of CPEC. 52 km long Package -3 was awarded to FWO. Construction of this section is almost 90% completed. Upon completion of this motorway, it will reduce travel time between Dera Ismail Khan and Islamabad from five hours to just two and a half hours

#FWOBuildingTheNationStrong #construction #development #Motorway #Halka-DI-Khan #CPEC #FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Indus River Bridge under construction which is longest bridge at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M14.It will be completed in June 2021
Photo Credit: Atta Rasool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 Package one 55 Km Yarik-Rehmani khel section(#NLC) completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:Tarap Interchange completed at 292 Km 
D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14. Chairman NHA visited today all five packages. He directed all the concerned authorities to ensure the completion of the project within scheduled time period

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chishty4

Today jang Multan
11_02_2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*After 30-month delay: ICT western corridor *

(DIKhan#Islamabad Hakla) Motorway may become operational in June 2021..

Finally, the once much-discussed western corridor motorway is expected to be completed and become operational by June this year after a delay of 30 months. The road will run between the Hakla Interchange on the M-1 motorway in #Fatehjang and Yarak near Dera Ismail Khan. The motorway will serve the more backward southern districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) as well as the more remote north-western districts of Punjab and eventually connect to the proposed Yarak Zhob Quetta motorway.

More than 80 percent of work on the 292.50km-long four-lane motorway -- with 12 interchanges and costing Rs 122 billion has been completed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 
*Tarap Interchange 
Fence Work























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 
Kot Belian InterChange
100% work completed Kot Belian InterChange To Indus River



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

Bridge on Indus river is under construction on western route #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Work under progress at 292 km D I Khan - Islamabad Motorway M-14

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Manager National Highway Authority, Muhammad Naseem Arif's joint visit of NHA, Motorway Police and FWO officers from Lahore to Abdul Hakeem Motorway in Sir Brahi.
The team visited all Tall Plaza, Service Areas and Rest Areas of the Motorway. On this occasion, Project Director M Thri, Basharat Hussain Malik said that making travel safe and comfortable for the people on the motorway is our installation. The cooperation of Lye Motorway Police and FWO is of the most important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
Bridge on Indus river is under construction



















*


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
 Bridge on Indus river is under construction
80% work completed

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: All 198 Pillars of Indus River Bridge Drilling Completed .It link between Mianwali and Esa Khel D I Khan through 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14. It will be completed in December 2021 .Photo Credit: Imran Pai Khel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

KP government has appointed collectors to acquire land for a 4-lane controlled-access motorway to extend the *nearly-completed M-14 motorway to Zhob* city of Balochistan.

According to Faisal Amin Gandapur, a member of KP Assembly from the ruling PTI, there was a missing link in the CPEC western route from Yarik area in D.I. Khan district to Zhob district in Balochistan.

The new motorway will complete the controlled-access route from Islamabad to Zhob, which further leads to Karachi and Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xone

ghazi52 said:


> KP government has appointed collectors to acquire land for a 4-lane controlled-access motorway to extend the *nearly-completed M-14 motorway to Zhob* city of Balochistan.
> 
> According to Faisal Amin Gandapur, a member of KP Assembly from the ruling PTI, there was a missing link in the CPEC western route from Yarik area in D.I. Khan district to Zhob district in Balochistan.
> 
> The new motorway will complete the controlled-access route from Islamabad to Zhob, which further leads to Karachi and Gwadar.


This is the primary route of CPEC, but this govt has already delayed it considerably. I wonder, this PTI has no intention to complete this vital route during their govt span.
At completion, this route will bring Queta and rest of Baluchistan a step closer to the Capital and rest of the country. Please complete it asap and give due importance to this main line of communication.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway M-14 will be completed by the August 2021.*

An official of NHA said that the 292 kilometer four-lane motorway which forms part of Western alignment of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor has been divided in five sections.

The M-14 consists of 11 interchanges, 19 flyovers, 15 bridges, 74 underpasses, 259 culverts, and three major bridges ,one at River Swan, second at River Indus and third at River Kurram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
Bridge on Indus river is under construction
85% work completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike571

Construction work of Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway (M-14) project has been geared up and it is expected that project would be accomplished within few months.

Talking to APP, an official of National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Thursday that a four-lane 292 kilometer motorway formed an important part of Western alignment of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which has been divided into five sections.

He said presently over 94 per cent physical progress has been achieved on Yarik-Rehmanikhel section of the motorway which started in 2017 and was awarded to M/s NLC which started in July 2017.

About Rehmanikhel-Kot Belian section, he said the contract was awarded to M/s SKB-KNK Joint venture. He said the section has been divided in two packages and so far about 99 per cent physical progress have been achieved on Package-1 whereas on Package-II over 93 per cent progress has been done.

Work on both these section were also started in July 2017.

The official said work on Kot Belian -Tarap section had started in October 2016 and the contract had been awarded to M/s FWO, adding, so far over 93 per cent progress has been achieved.

The contract of Tarap-Pindi Gheb section had been awarded to M/s Limak-ZKB Joint Venture, adding, its work was started in November 2016 and so far 68.8 per cent work has been completed.

The contract of Pindi Gheb-Hakla section had also been awarded to M/s Limak-ZKB JV. Work on the section was started in January 2017 and so far over 64 per cent progress has been achieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

once Zhob is connected via M14 to Di Lhan, work needs to be done to connect qila saifullah, muslim bagh, quetta to Zhob

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Chishty4 said:


> *#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
> Bridge on Indus river is under construction
> 85% work completed*
> 
> View attachment 735001
> View attachment 735003
> View attachment 735005
> View attachment 735007
> View attachment 735009
> View attachment 735011
> View attachment 735012


یہ محسن اقبال چشتی صاحب کو نواز شریف جیسا شوق ہے ۔؟

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mike571

maverick1977 said:


> once Zhob is connected via M14 to Di Lhan, work needs to be done to connect qila saifullah, muslim bagh, quetta to Zhob



Then more work towards connecting Baluchistan with rest of the country is needed, Apart from the Economic benefits, its really important for strategic reason as well as preserving the Federation of Pakistan, More focus should be on M-8 and connecting Quetta with Gwadar should be a priority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*
* Bridge on Indus river is under construction
 86% work completed *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14* 
*Essa Khel Interchange work completed

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: one hour travelling time will be only 15 minutes from Essa Khel Interchange to Kundal Interchange for Chashma and Lucky Marwat Traffic due to Kurrum River Bridge at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.Opening expected Aug 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*
*Bridge on Indus river is under construction
86% work completed *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
Girder Launch On Last Pillers Indus river Bridge 
 90% work completed















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

*اسلام آباد ہکلہ سے ڈی آئی خان سی پیک روٹ رواں سال کے آخر میں کھول دیا جائےگا
چیئرمین سی پیک اتھارٹی عاصم سلیم باجوہ کی میڈیا بریفنگ*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*
*6 Girder Launch On Last Pillers Indus river Bridge *
*Total 15 Girder left Remaining
92% work completed 
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route 

Construction work is almost completed near #Daudkhel interchange of Dera Ismail Khan - #Hakla (#Islamabad) #Motorway Project.

📸 © Malik Muhammad Azam Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*پل کی ایک سائیڈ پر کنکریٹ کا کام مکمل ہوچکا ہے۔ دوسری سائیڈ پر 14 گاڈرز باقی رہ گئے ہیں۔ ایک گاڈر سائٹ پر پہنچ چکا ہے۔ امید ہے یہ آج لانچ ہو جائے گا۔*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 292 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*
*First Girder Ready For Launch On Last Pillers Last Section of Indus river Bridge 
Total 7 Girder Remaining left
 94% work completed *






















*Hakla Interchange Bridge On M1 Motorway























*


*Railway Line Bridge Near Hakla Interchange















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*First Girder Launch On Last Pillers Last Section of Indus river Bridge 
2nd Girder Ready For Launch







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*2nd Girder Launch On Last Pillers Last Section of Indus river Bridge 
3rd Girder Ready For Launch

Hopefully the work on the bridge will be completed in a month







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*4th Girder Launch On Last Pillers Last Section of Indus river Bridge 
5th Girder Ready For Launch

InshaAllah. All Work on the bridge will be completed before July 31.



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*پل کے صرف دو گاڈر باقی رہ گئے ہیں۔ ایک انشاء اللہ آج رکھا جائے گا۔ اور آخری گاڈر اگلے دو سے تین دن میں رکھا جائے گا۔ *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*پل کے اوپر تمام گارڈز رکھ دیے ہیں۔ انشاء اللہ 31 جولائی سے پہلے پل کے اوپر تمام کام مکمل ہو جائے گا۔*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Asphalt work start on remaining part of Indus river

The new deadline to complete the motorway is September. Earlier, the deadline was August 14











*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*292 Km D I Khan-Islamabad Motorway, M-14*

CPEC Western Route: 292 Km D I Khan-Islamabad Motorway M-14 project to complete by 30 Sept 2021, Murad told Senate .
It is almost 92 % completed. It will be alternative route of D I Khan Peshawar through Motorway M-14/M-1 (447 Km) in 4 hours. Kohat travelling time will be also reduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway (M-14), a project under CPEC, has entered its final phase of completion. The Motorway will help bring an agricultural revolution in the southern KP. Farmers will get access to the main market of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Westren Route: Installation of Traffic Signboards in progress at Rehmani Khel to Kot Belian
(D I Khan Motorway Package 2A) by Eastern Highway Company. -

It will be open for traffic in Oct 2021 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xone

I checked today with google the route from Islamabad to Ismail-khan. Google shows two under construction parts of M14. The first is Fateh Jang interchange and 2nd near Sawra at Jamgarhal Kas stream. at these points, bridges were under construction.
Heavy Machinery is working at the starting point of M14 connecting it to M2. I think M14 is going to be fully functional in the coming days.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Anti Glare Shields Manufactured by Eastern Highway Company: Installation in progress at Western Route Hakla to D I Khan Motorway, Package 2B - Rehmani Khel to Kot Belian 
It will be opertional for traffic in Oct 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: M-14
Final Traffic Safety Work started (Thermoplastic Road Marking using Roadex Paint, Traffic Signboards, Metal Guard Rail, Plastic Cateyes, Delineators, Anti Glare Shields, Toll Plaza Signage and Markings) at D.I.Khan Motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Preparations to open M-14 Hikla - D.I Khan Motorway for the public are completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

122 billion rupees, 285 Kilometres long Hakla-D.I. Khan Motorway project will be completed by the end of the year and will boost employment in less-developed areas of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1906760549493583

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*M-14 Motorway to open for traffic from 13th December*
December 4, 2021





The Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway (M-14), a key section of the western alignment of CPEC, will be open to traffic on December 13, said Sajid Hussain, project director of the M-14 motorway, Gwadar Pro reported on Thursday.

A source added that the member motorways of the NHA board had informed the authority’s chairman that the motorway was complete in all respects and could be inaugurated even in early December.

He added that work was underway on construction of service areas. However, the main work has been finished, he said.

The M-14 motorway is the starting section of the western corridor of CPEC. It connects South KP, South Punjab, Sindh and Balochistan provinces with the M-1 motorway, intersecting the eastern alignment of CPEC at Hakla near Islamabad.

The provincial governments of KP and Balochistan are presently purchasing land for the next section of M-14, from Dera Ismail Khan to Zhob district of Balochistan.

However, the federal government has already initiated work on modifying the existing two-lane highway from Dera Ismail Khan to Quetta, capital of Balochistan, into a four-lane expressway.

This will drastically reduce the distance and travel time between northern and southern parts of the country. The corridor will finally lead to Karachi and Gwadar, thus providing for the shortest route of CPEC.

The M-14 motorway has been the most awaited CPEC section in Islamabad, as the expat workers to benefit from this motorway form the largest community in the federal capital. It is very exhausting to travel to Islamabad from southern parts of the country on existing roads.

The M-14 motorway will make our travel and life easy, said Siftain Khan, who hails from Dera Ismail Khan and works as an overseas education consultant in Rawalpindi, the twin city of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

**Another big project of the country completed under CPEC**

Construction of 285 km long DI Khan to Islamabad motorway *M-14* completed, inauguration announced on 13 December,2021....

CPEC is a guarantee plan not only for Pakistan but also for the development of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC Western Route 


292 Km DI Khan Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway M-14 near opening. 

Travelling distance will be reduced from 6 hour to 3 hours from DI Khan Islamabad. After completion N-50 Quetta Islamabad travelling time will be reduced from 16 hours to 8 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Insha Allah, the M-14 Motorway Hikla York Dera Ismail Khan is going to be inaugurated from tomorrow.

Regular motorway police will start patrolling from tomorrow. 

Be responsible citizens and avoid driving wrongly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> Insha Allah, the M-14 Motorway Hikla York Dera Ismail Khan is going to be inaugurated from tomorrow.
> 
> Regular motorway police will start patrolling from tomorrow.
> 
> Be responsible citizens and avoid driving wrongly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 805954





ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 805959






        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478694700882219010


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478659940231393284

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM inaugurates Hakla-Dera Ismail motorway*

Says motorway will connect areas that were left behind

BR Web Desk 
05 Jan 2022

*Prime Minister Imran Khan has said that Hakla-Dera Ismail motorway will help connect areas that were left behind, which will bring development.*

Inaugurating the 293-kilometre long Hakla-Dera Ismail motorway in Islamabad on Wednesday, the PM said that previously, the development of the country was confined only to GT road, Lahore and onwards to Karachi which were also called as Eastern route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

"A country achieves progress when it makes long-term plans. Progress is made possible due to long-term planning like China which has planned 30 years ahead,” he said.

The PM added that during the 60s, Pakistan had long-term planning as the country’s biggest projects were conceived during that period. However, he added, after that the government never indulged in long-term planning.

They only focused on the eastern areas of the country, primarily Lahore and the GT Road, he said.

"Now this highway will connect areas that were left behind. It will help people who were forgotten by the previous governments," the PM said.

PM Imran said that the motorway will go a long way in raising the standards of living of these areas by reducing the distance from seven hours to three hours from Islamabad to DI Khan.

*Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan motorway*

The 293-kilometre motorway is an important component of western route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project and has 11 interchanges, 36 bridges, 33 fly overs and 119 underpasses, as per the PM Office.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=452099969928009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Travel advisory for 292 Km D I Khan Hakla Islamabad Motorway M-14.*


- Motorway is open for all traffic.
- Motorcycles and slow moving vehicles are not allowed.
- Only registered Vehicle allowed to enter Motorway.
- There is no service area operational for travellers.
- There is no Masjid / shops etc available.
- Fill your car's fuel Tank .There is no fuel pump available.
- Drive carefully as construction work is in progress
- Don’t over speed
- Do not stop vehicle for Photography or videos
- Use Google map before travelling
- Motorway Police Helpline 130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route 292 KM DI Khan Hakla - Islamabad Motorway M-14 is opened for traffic.*

D I Khan Islamabad Travelling time is reduced from 7 hours to 3 hours.

Quetta Islamabad Travelling time is reduced from 18 hours to 12 hours after completion of M-14 / N-50.
It will be reduced more only 8 hours after completion of 4 lanes D I Khan Zhob Quetta Highway which is under construction.

The following 12 districts from three provinces traffic will be directly used this route...

Attock , Mianwali ,Bhakkar, Layyah... (Punjab) 
Dera Ismaeel Khan, Tank , Lucky Marwat,Bannu, Karak and Kohat Waziristan..(KPK) 
Zhob, Qila saifullah Quetta... (Balochistan)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC Western Route.

Recently Inaugurated and opened D.I.Khan (Yarik) - Hakla Motorway.



© Kashif Talha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CodeforFood

ghazi52 said:


> *M-14 Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway.....
> PUNJAB/KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA*
> 
> 
> Length:.................... *280 km*
> Cost:........................ 1.5 Billions $
> Duration................ *2 years
> 
> 
> Project description *
> 
> The new motorway will consist of 11 interchanges, 74 culverts, and 3 major bridges .It will have reserved right of ways flanking either side of the motorway in order to allow for widening of the road to a 6-lane motorway in the future.
> 
> Total costs for the project are expected to be $1.05 billion,with 90% of the project's cost to be funded by the Government of china.
> The Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan road will be completed by* June 2018.*
> 
> 
> The four-lane expressway orMotorway is part of western route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor and will be completed in two years.
> 
> The project which includes construction of several bridges and interchanges will link the undeveloped areas of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa with the CPEC road network.
> 
> 
> Motorway Map
> 
> 
> 
> [/


Awesome!


----------

